# Cheap TV



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello all! I'm looking for a cheap TV to put in my apartment. I'm sitting here during reading week writing papers and I am bored out of my mind without a TV and ... yeah no one's home either and all my housemates are gone LOL. Anyone got an idea where I can get one for cheapsies?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Try Goodwill. They usually have a pile of them there.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

WateraDrop said:


> Hello all! I'm looking for a cheap TV to put in my apartment. I'm sitting here during reading week writing papers and I am bored out of my mind without a TV and ... yeah no one's home either and all my housemates are gone LOL. Anyone got an idea where I can get one for cheapsies?


Crap. I just donated a 20" Phillips CRT in perfect working order to goodwill - I slapped an ad on kijiji and here too, but no dice, so to charity she went.

I do have a Toshiba 56" LCD rear projection TV (model: 56HM66 + matching stand & remote), but it might be a bit big?

It's sat in my (dry) basement for the last year, unused, but it worked well to that point? Any good to you? If so, we could work something out - assuming you could collect it from Aurora?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> Hello all! I'm looking for a cheap TV to put in my apartment. I'm sitting here during reading week writing papers and I am bored out of my mind without a TV and ... yeah no one's home either and all my housemates are gone LOL. Anyone got an idea where I can get one for cheapsies?


Craigslist & Kijiji always have free TV's. ~13-20" I see often. Larger ones show up as well. If you want a good picture look for a Sony XBR 32-36" but be warned... while the image is sharp and good the 36" weighs in at ~350-400lb'ish IIRC, trust me I know... urgh.... If you don't plan on moving for the next 5-7yrs go for it. 

In my experience 20" TV's are mobile enough to carry around should you not have a vehicle. If you're downtown I've seen guys on bikes move ~40" old school TV's and couches before. Check around you may be able to get cheap help moving it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lots of them for free on Craigs, etc.

Then there is the broadcast switch later this year... http://www.crtc.gc.ca/eng/info_sht/bdt14.htm


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, all I really want the TV for is video games and movies. We don't have TV service in our apartment anyway.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

WateraDrop said:


> Well, all I really want the TV for is video games and movies. We don't have TV service in our apartment anyway.


Where in the GTA are you? Like rough X-section. I'll keep an eye out for some postings for yah.

Boooyah! Found a goodie for you. http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...rinitron-XBR-32-Television-W0QQAdIdZ262592770  Full lock, stock, and barrel setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/2236328008.html

27" Sony WEGA apparently in good condition in th Roncellville area.


----------

